
Amazon earnings swing to profit, stock soars - gist
http://blogs.marketwatch.com/thetell/2016/04/28/amazon-earnings-expected-to-show-a-return-to-profit-live-blog/
======
ChuckMcM
Hmm, Amazon killing it on distributed computing, Facebook killing it on
Internet advertising, Netflix killing it on Streaming video. Bad news for
anyone missing their earnings this season.

